# Sacramento @ L.A. Lakers Game Thread (3/24)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*@*









*Sacramento Kings (51-20) vs. Los Angeles Lakers (47-23)
Staples Center, March 24, 2004
7:30pm PT, ESPN/News10 *

*Probable Starters*


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Win=HUGE MOMENTUM SWITCH
LOSS=HUGE MOMENTUM SWITCH

PLEASE WIN


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kings 97 - 94 Lakers

:gopray: 

Peja: 26 pts
Webber: 21 pts, 14 Reb
Bibby: 18 pts
Miller: 16 pts, 11 Reb
Christie: Knock out blow to fox


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Kings 100, Lakers 90

This one should be difficult, but the Kings are simply the better team.

Matt


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview 

L.A. Times: Rivalry Week Is Up in Air


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bibby taking awful shots early, my god webber, slow down


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Get Miller in, Webb out, WTF


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Why is bibby fading on every ****in shot?


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

"Sacramento looks intimidated right now" Walton

He hit it right on the nose


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow i thought they would lose but not this kind of ***whooping lol :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I can't stand how Adelman just sits there with his stupid little face, ****in rip into your team and get them going


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Bibby 1-10 in the first half... Nice... Guess the Kings are better off without Bibby too...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 47
Lakers 65

They should start Buford, Peeler, Mass, Songaila, and Jabari Smith, we might make a comeback. The Kings just look so defeated, i guess this is why they haven't taken the championship in the past couple years.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

absolutely 0 intensity...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Thank god for AP 

This is depressing :sigh:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I want to ****in kill Bibby, Stupid *** clown


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lol, this is the worst defensive effort yet. They are just watching lol! Its actually kind of funny when you think about it...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

KINGSS RULEeEE


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

LOL, this is kind of getting funny, this is literally the kings defense:wave:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Lol, this is the worst defensive effort yet. They are just watching lol! Its actually kind of funny when you think about it...


Yeah, when Rick Fox drove right down the lane past three Kings:no: . This is awful.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

:grinning:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Time to put the scrubs in.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

At least Peja is still playing hard, took it hard to the basket last play. (If you truely think about that statement, it's kind of funny)


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

hmmm, T-Wolves seem to be in the same slump as the Kings, they lost again, this time to the Nuggets tonight


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I think Jabari Smith had a better effort than the whole Kings team (btw Smith hasnt played yet he probably will in garbage time) You know, i take this loss in stride, im not that mad... In fact, its kinda funny... Maybe this will be a wakeup call, then again i thought the Wizards would be... Its kinda sad in way... They have sucked so bad for like 13 games... This game isnt the Lakers play tho... Its just the Kings sucking...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Now the Kings have three days off, thank god. (One day off and then two days of practice)


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

****, Webber is just not SEEING THE FLOOR, and you have to see the floor so well in the kings offense


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Bibby is like 2-14 and alls you can get mad about is Webber? Are you kidding me?

Hey look its the Kings defense!

| 0 |

Lines equal Kings 0= Guy with ball


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> KINGSS RULEeEE


ditto. i turned off the tv with about 8 minutes to go in the 4th, I looked real hard but didn't see any Kings basketball being played out there. I did however see a team called the Lakers, and another team who closely resembled the Atlanta Hawks


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> KINGSS RULEeEE


:rofl: :rotf: :rofl:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> I want to ****in kill Bibby, Stupid *** clown





> Bibby taking awful shots early





> Why is bibby fading on every ****in shot?


Don't know what your talking about SacKings, where are you getting your info from.:whoknows: 

Im mad at everyone


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Kings 91
Lakers 115


:sour:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kinda funny...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They better get their **** together, they have the Texas Triangle coming up.


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

Wow, don't really know what to say about this one. Just horrible. Bibby got ate up by Payton to begin the game and it was all down hill from there.:sigh:


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

i don't get it, people are saying lakers are finally dominant, well thats easy when your hitting wide open shots. slava medvenko was scoring easy for crying out loud. i think the kings would've lost this one no matter WHO was playing.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Bibby got ate up by Payton to begin the game and it was all down hill from there


I kind of figured that would happen, even i could eat up Bibby on D the way he is playing. It's just terrible, he is so weak when he gets posted by other guards as well.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Yeah my Lakers put a whooping on those ******. They have probably the second worst defence in the league, behind dallas.
When a scrub like rick fox is made to look like a good player you know your defence sucks. The ****** should play in the WNBA then maybe they can win a championsihp..... on second thought they will probably choke in the 4th quarter.

*Again, making fun of teams names (Fakers, Queens, Jailblazers) is considered baiting....take your trolling elsewhere - - Peja Vu*


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> I kind of figured that would happen, even i could eat up Bibby on D the way he is playing. It's just terrible, he is so weak when he gets posted by other guards as well.


That would be one thing if he was just getting out muscled on the block but he wasn't even attempting to fight Payton for position. That is what frustrates me. The Kings need Bobby Jackson back.


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> Yeah my Lakers put a whooping on those Queens. They have probably the second worst defence in the league, behind dallas.
> When a scrub like rick fox is made to look like a good player you know your defence sucks. The queens should play in the WNBA then maybe they can win a championsihp..... on second thought they will probably choke in the 4th quarter.


What a troll. 

Where were you at when the Kings put the "whooping" on the Lakers? The Kings have the second worse defense in the league? There is a reason why they are sitting a top the Western Conference. The Kings played horrible on D, actually they played an overall horrible game. Lets see what happens when they travel to Arco.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I hear ya Rudeezy forsure, that's basically what I meant by weak, weak in all aspects, not competing, even if he doesn't have the muscle he should still find a way to stop him. Out smart him, there are always counters, and the Kings just can't seem to find them as a team right now.


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> I hear ya Rudeezy forsure, that's basically what I meant by weak, weak in all aspects, not competing, even if he doesn't have the muscle he should still find a way to stop him. Out smart him, there are always counters, and the Kings just can't seem to find them as a team right now.


Yea, Christie seems to be the only one attempting to play defense for this team right now. When slava medvenko is dominating you know you have a problem. The Kings are also hurting without a healthy Brad Miller and a struggling Chris Webber.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The whole Kings team are playing ****ty defense... You know you look and they are struggling offensively, but its because of the defensive struggles that they struggle offensively... They will continue to struggle until someone ::coughs:: Adelman ::coughs:: kicks them in the ***...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Yea, Christie seems to be the only one attempting to play defense for this team right now


Christie May be attempting, but even I think he is struggling as well, not so much on his off the ball and help defense, but his man to man defense, Kobe torched him early and continued from there.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> Yeah my Lakers put a whooping on those ******. They have probably the second worst defence in the league, behind dallas.
> When a scrub like rick fox is made to look like a good player you know your defence sucks. The ****** should play in the WNBA then maybe they can win a championsihp..... on second thought they will probably choke in the 4th quarter.
> 
> *Again, making fun of teams names (Fakers, Queens, Jailblazers) is considered baiting....take your trolling elsewhere - - Peja Vu*


here's the link in the lakers forum where it mentions the queens. if they can why cant we??? (post #20)

(I know its wrong but if they tolerate it then we should too) 

LINK


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

What a bunch of whining. People come into the Laker forum and call the lakers "fakers" all the time and we dont whine to the mod to edit it. 

And I think its funny that when a shorthanded Kings team lit up the lakers last game and won we gave Peja and Bibby credit for doing so but now that the lakers destroy the Kings, it wasnt the Lakers playing good...it was the Kings just playing bad. Lame comment Sackings. Try not to be so hypocritical.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> here's the link in the lakers forum where it mentions the queens. if they can why cant we??? (post #20)


They can't and have been told the same. It is immature and childish to resort to name calling. If you see anything like this, fix it or PM me about it if you don't have access to that forum.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

This is why the Kings will never win a ring and why Webbers star will never shine as brightly as Kobes:

He expects way too much help from the refs.

I have yet to see a game from him where he sucks it up, and plays through opponent or ref brought adversity from beginning to end and walks away with the win.

Instead he whines. It un-nerves him mentally, and then he's dragged down by it and his team follows him. 

They should petition the league to move to the Eastern Conference. At least he'd get into the finals that way.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Lost from the start: Lakers' 25-1 first-quarter run seals the game quickly 

Almost playoff time - and Kings need to regroup


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> What a bunch of whining. People come into the Laker forum and call the lakers "fakers" all the time and we dont whine to the mod to edit it. .


lol...what do you call what you are doing now? Kinda ironic huh?:laugh: 



> And I think its funny that when a shorthanded Kings team lit up the lakers last game and won we gave Peja and Bibby credit for doing so but now that the lakers destroy the Kings, it wasnt the Lakers playing good...it was the Kings just playing bad. Lame comment Sackings. Try not to be so hypocritical


This is the Kings forum. Why should we discuss the Lakers and kiss their asses when we should be critiquing this team as Kings fans? Isn't the Lakers forum there to discuss the Lakers? What do you not understand about this concept?


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> but now that the lakers destroy the Kings, it wasnt the Lakers playing good...it was the Kings just playing bad. Lame comment Sackings. Try not to be so hypocritical.


SacKings is not bull****ing, it's the truth. The lakers played alright, but the Kings sure made them look better than they really are. Let's face it, if the Kings play the way they can, they take out any team in the league no problem.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rudeezy</b>!
> lol...what do you call what you are doing now? Kinda ironic huh?:laugh:


Just stating a fact smarty, not whining. There is a difference between pointing out hypocracy and whining.



> This is the Kings forum. Why should we discuss the Lakers and kiss their asses when we should be critiquing this team as Kings fans? Isn't the Lakers forum there to discuss the Lakers? What do you not understand about this concept?


Well then that shows your character compared to Laker fans. When the Kings beat the Lakers last time despite being short handed, many laker fans were honest and gave props to the kings while "critiquing" the Lakers. 

Sackings, who my comment was directed at, was quick to discount the Lakers having any part in the win...



> This game isnt the Lakers play tho... Its just the Kings sucking...


So by your logic, this is the Kings forum so he shouldn't have even mentioned the Lakers at all and only critiqued the King's play.   Wrong.

I'm not saying you need to kiss anything, but discounting the lakers altogether is dumb, shows ignorance and a lack of character. Just have the decency to give the Lakers their due and not make ignorant comments like Sackings did. For example, instead of discounting the Lakers' play, you can think that the Lakers played above normal and wont be able to play that well consistently (like many said about the Kings when they beat the Lakers last game). 

Do you understand that concept? You can give props to an opponant who destroys your team even though this is the Kings' forum.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Well then that shows your character compared to Laker fans. When the Kings beat the Lakers last time despite being short handed, many laker fans were honest and gave props to the kings while "critiquing" the Lakers.


Except EHL none of you laker fans ever give props to the Kings and will never do. even if they win 10 straight champions. just admit it man. you hate them. thats it. nothing to it. and you guys never critiqued the lakers just gave excuses why they were losing.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> SacKings is not bull****ing, it's the truth. The lakers played alright, but the Kings sure made them look better than they really are.


Whatever. :no: :no: :no: 

The Kings did not make them look better than they are. Sure, the Kings played like crap, but thats they way they've been playing. So by your logic, for those who beat Orlando this year, Orlando made them look better than they really are because the are capable of playing better.  Yeah, okay.



> Let's face it, if the Kings play the way they can, they take out any team in the league no problem.


So can the Lakers, T'wolves, Nuggets, Spurs, Memphis, Rockets, Pacers...the difference is that when the opposition does not allow you to play the way you can then you cant take out the team...and that's what the Lakers did. 

There are only two reasonable explanations why the Kings are no longer "taking out any team in the league with no problem." One, the opposition has figured out a way to not allow the Kings to play the way they can play (i.e. executing a good game plan, good defense, keeping the ball out of Peja's hands, etc....), or something has happened to the team internally to hurt the team (i.e. injury to key player, INJURED PLAYER COMING BACK HURTING ON-THE-COURT CHEMISTRY, etc...). I think CWebb's coming back has hurt the team's chemistry (albeit most likely temporarily) but i also think the lakers defense and game plan were executed well too, resulting in a `25 pt win. If the Lakers didn't execute the game plan and defend so well, it prolly would have been a closer game.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Except EHL none of you laker fans ever give props to the Kings and will never do. even if they win 10 straight champions. just admit it man. you hate them. thats it. nothing to it. and you guys never critiqued the lakers just gave excuses why they were losing.


:no: :no: :no:

Link 

Here is a link to the thread for the last Lakers/Kings game. You will find many critiques about Shaq playing like crap, the team defense sucking, bad substitutions by Phil Jackson, Mike Bibby looking like Mini Me, and even a few compliments for the Kings from Laker fans like the following:



> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> The Kings are just very deep and have such great team offense…


So even just looking at one single thread I have shown you are wrong, once again. And please, stop being hypocritical. You call our critiques of why the Lakers lose “excuses” yet your reasons for the Kings losing are not excuses???   

Quit with the double standards DaBrokenKinG. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Quit with the double standards DaBrokenKinG. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Stop calling me that or you're going to have a problem. AIGHT???


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

THe kings get no respect from me until they win a championship with the amount of talent that is on that team they should of won at least one. last year was there best chance but they blew it. the kings defence does suck, and so does the lakers but they play defence when it counts and the kings can't. look at how many points the bucks scored on them , washington scored 100 on them, houston scored 100, the lakers scored 115 on them


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

> THe kings get no respect from me until they win a championship


I would have to agree, specially since they always act like they are the best team in the NBA. They might be the best team in the NBA during the regular season, but the regular season does not give you the championship.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> The Kings did not make them look better than they are. Sure, the Kings played like crap, but thats they way they've been playing. So by your logic, for those who beat Orlando this year, Orlando made them look better than they really are because the are capable of playing better. Yeah, okay.


Haha, I want you to read that statement over carefully again and think about what you said. You are trying to tell me that the Orlando Magic are capable of playing better?UMMMM hello, are you OKAY? That's just it, you're missing the point, Orlando isn't capable of playing better, they are awful. Of course Orlando makes every other team look great. And you are admitting that the Kings are playing like crap of late. So what point are you trying to prove? So you are trying to tell me, that even if the Kings were playing at there best it wouldn't matter, the Lakers would still win by 20? Of course the Kings made them look great, I could stand there on defense literally waving:wave: at the lakers too, and they would fly around me too. Not that hard to smoke a team that isn't there mentally, physically, every way. If they get out of this funk and play at there highest level, they can beat any other team in the league at there highest level.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> They can't and have been told the same. It is immature and childish to resort to name calling. If you see anything like this, fix it or PM me about it if you don't have access to that forum.


Ya Sean cleared the whole thing up on the Laker board which was pretty cool, lets just keep the namecalling to a minimum.. Takes away from the topic


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Stop calling me that or you're going to have a problem. AIGHT???


I will if you update the records in your sig.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Im not saying the Lakers didnt play well... But lets get serious, its not like the Kings are brutally outmatched... They made the Lakers look alot better than they actually were (they seem to be doing that with a lot of teams as of late)


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> I will if you update the records in your sig.


you have no choice my friend. you just can't or you'll have a bigger problem. DO I call you any other name???


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Im not saying the Lakers didnt play well... But lets get serious, its not like the Kings are brutally outmatched... They made the Lakers look alot better than they actually were (they seem to be doing that with a lot of teams as of late)


thats right. the bucks won at Arco which its hard for a eastern team to do. i'm not even worried about the Kings, they'll be fine, *come playoff time.* 

(isn't this what laker fans always use, the switch thing, that they switch it on and off whenever they want,:laugh:, that's what im going to use now).  :laugh:


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> Well then that shows your character compared to Laker fans. When the Kings beat the Lakers last time despite being short handed, many laker fans were honest and gave props to the kings while "critiquing" the Lakers.


But why do you need/want the King fans to show your Lakers props? Why do you expect this? Of coarse the Kings fans are going to be upset with their team after losing like that. The last thing you want to do is talk about the other team.

The Lakers have proven themselves, the Kings have not. What more can I say?


----------



## outlook1 (Mar 17, 2004)

all I know is that Chris Webber made Slava Medvedenko look like perrennial all star, young Karl Malone. Lately Webber has been making lots of players look like all stars , Lamar Odom, Kwame Brown, Maurice Taylor, Kenny Thomas , Joe Smith and finally Slava Medvedenko . I am sure I missed some too.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha, I want you to read that statement over carefully again and think about what you said. You are trying to tell me that the Orlando Magic are capable of playing better?UMMMM hello, are you OKAY? That's just it, you're missing the point, Orlando isn't capable of playing better, they are awful. Of course Orlando makes every other team look great. And you are admitting that the Kings are playing like crap of late. So what point are you trying to prove? So you are trying to tell me, that even if the Kings were playing at there best it wouldn't matter, the Lakers would still win by 20? Of course the Kings made them look great, I could stand there on defense literally waving:wave: at the lakers too, and they would fly around me too. Not that hard to smoke a team that isn't there mentally, physically, every way. If they get out of this funk and play at there highest level, they can beat any other team in the league at there highest level.


I dont need to read it again, I typed it smarty. Every team in the league is "capable" of playing better than they are now, no matter how bad. And yes, the Kings are playing like crap lately, but there's no sign that it will improve unless Adelman makes a change. With CWebb back, this is a different team than the team that was sweeping through the league earlier in the year. If Adelman continues to run things through CWebb as much as he is, then the Kings will continue to stink. CWebb will not be himself at least until next season, if even then. 

And its funny you say the Kings at their best can beat any other team when at their best. Its fun to make predictions that have no grounds to base hem on. Yippee. The Lakers at their best can beat any other team at their best. Cool, that was fun. Doesnt mean crap though until we see who gets the ring because the lakers are capable of making sure the Kings dont play at their best and the Kings are able to keep the Lakers from playing their best. So you prediction is a silly one to make.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> you have no choice my friend. you just can't or you'll have a bigger problem. DO I call you any other name???


Well if you're gonna get testy and throw your wait around...I think you're just upset because I caught you on your double standard and proved you wrong. I was trying to be lighthearted and said I'd refrain if only you simply corrected you sig to make it accurate.

Oh I do have a choice, of course I may not like the consequence. 

And yes, you have call me by another name...you just called me "my friend." I am not your friend and I find it offensive that you call me that.  Do this in the future and you will have a bigger problem too. That being said, I am a man of my word and since you updated your sig I wont pick on your name in the future.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rudeezy</b>!
> But why do you need/want the King fans to show your Lakers props? Why do you expect this? Of coarse the Kings fans are going to be upset with their team after losing like that. The last thing you want to do is talk about the other team.
> 
> The Lakers have proven themselves, the Kings have not. What more can I say?


I'm not asking Kings fans to give the Lakers props. I am just saying its ignorant to discount the lakers efforts and pointing out that Laker fans can at least be honest and give credit where its due. I dont expect it however.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> thats right. the bucks won at Arco which its hard for a eastern team to do. i'm not even worried about the Kings, they'll be fine, *come playoff time.*
> ...


Yeah, but one problem...the Kings aren't the Lakers the last time I checked. Its worked the last 3 of 4 years for the Lakers. Then again, what the Kings have been doing the last 4 years hasnt seemed to work so maybe they should try something different...nevermind.


----------



## Rudeezy (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> thats right. the bucks won at Arco which its hard for a eastern team to do. i'm not even worried about the Kings, they'll be fine, *come playoff time.*
> ...


There is a difference, the Lakers have proven they could turn it on come playoff time while the Kings haven't proven squat. As much as I hate to say it, the Lakers are the only ones with the championships to back up their talk. All kings fans have is a great REGULAR season to brag about.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Well if you're gonna get testy and throw your wait around...I think you're just upset because I caught you on your double standard and proved you wrong. I was trying to be lighthearted and said I'd refrain if only you simply corrected you sig to make it accurate.
> ...


tell me once again what double standard I was. 

ok so I called you my friend and thats offensive???? where is this world coming to?? 

so if I change my sig again to what it was you'll still say that?? (I don't think so, If you want lets try it)  

that being said please respect us kings fans lilbit more than you have been in the future and if you can't behave don't even come at the kings board. aight ?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rudeezy</b>!
> There is a difference, the Lakers have proven they could turn it on come playoff time while the Kings haven't proven squat. As much as I hate to say it, the Lakers are the only ones with the championships to back up their talk. All kings fans have is a great REGULAR season to brag about.


they have proven that they can switch the refeeres thats what they have proven. ok man we'll see later this year when we win. we'll have something to brag about. peace


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> tell me once again what double standard I was.
> ...


My wording was wrong, I shouldn't have said I caught you on your double standard, I meant that I caught you on your inaccurate statement. See post #56. But then again, asking for me to respect kings fans more may be a double standard considering the crap lakers fans get from your buddies.


----------

